# I made my betta baby <3



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

^_~


----------



## AuntyAmber (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, that is amazing! Are you going to draw all of your fish?


----------



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

AuntyAmber said:


> Wow, that is amazing! Are you going to draw all of your fish?


Thank you, Yeppers!


----------



## AuntyAmber (Oct 13, 2016)

GhostieChanie said:


> Thank you, Yeppers!


Wow, you are so talented. :surprise:

Squee!!!! I can't wait to see them all!!! What did you draw it with?


----------



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

AuntyAmber said:


> What did you draw it with?


I used Krita with my Intuos Pro Drawing Tablet.


----------

